# Best way to jump up on plane in shallow water with jackplate



## Labsrule

I am fairly new to operating a skiff in shallow water with a jack plate plate. I have a 18' Panga Marine Skiff with a 60hp Etec, jack plate, and 9x12 trim tabs. The boat weighs about 950lbs bare and floats easily in 7", probably 6"+. Is there a "best" way to jump up on plane from shallow water? Generally over a sandy bottom.


----------



## BPancamo

Results varies by skiff, but I generally raise the JP up to highest setting, fully trim motor out and spin the boat up in a counter-clockwise rotation (spin it up to the left). Having an aggressively cupped prop is important also. Of course, having a tunnel hull provides added help. Obviously, you'll want to try and avoid tearing up sea grass, etc. so knowing your depth, planing capabilities, etc. is important.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

Tabs down jack up


----------



## Vertigo

If you have your jack plate set properly, chances are you will not be able to get out of the hole with the plate all the way up.   Full motor trim down, full jack plate down and full tabs down will give you the best hole shot, but require the most depth of water.  You need to experiment and find out what combination of motor trim and jack plate gives you an acceptable hole shot in the least water.  On most boats I have rigged, I set the cav plate about 1" above the top of the tunnel (or the keel if no tunnel) with the jack plate full down.  Rigged like this, with the motor trimmed slightly down from parallel to the hull, I can usually get a reasonable hole shot with the jack plate raised to 2 on a scale of 0 to 6.  If I want the best hole shot I lower the jack plate fully down.  If I want the shallowest hole shot I bump the jack plate up to 3 or 4.  Tabs are always full down for any kind of hole shot.  

A lot also depends on the prop you're running. With a 3 blade I run a little faster, but need more water (and a lower jack plate) to get out of the hole.  A nicely cupped stainless 4 blade prop may run slower but gets out of the hole with much more authority.

Oh, and I find that if I have to spin the boat up on plane it works best for me turning clockwise.


----------



## AfterHours2

> Tabs down jack up


Best answer so far. He's looking for a hole shot in shallow water so having your plate and prop setup properly is crucial..


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

How about idle with engine trimmed up to deeper water....


----------



## el9surf

Find a sand hole, or raise motor and idle out. 
If you look over the side and think oh shit I'm really shallow you are probably leaving a trail.


----------



## captain._nate

> Results varies by skiff, but I generally raise the JP up to highest setting, fully trim motor out and spin the boat up in a counter-clockwise rotation (spin it up to the left). Having an aggressively cupped prop is important also. Of course, having a tunnel hull provides added help. Obviously, you'll want to try and avoid tearing up sea grass, etc. so knowing your depth, planing capabilities, etc. is important.


this.


----------



## noeettica

Light off one of these ! LOL


----------



## topnative2

from saltwater sportsman



Tactic 4
Circle Start

Backcountry flats guides have perfected this technique. They find a pothole or deeper stretch of water, trim down the tabs and gun the throttle while turning hard over. This brings the boat on plane “on edge,” canting the drive at an angle and decreasing draft as it doubles back into the deep water. After doing this, run the prop and drive in enough depth until the boat planes. This can work for your boat if you find a big enough pothole. Deploy the trim tabs to keep the bow down and set the wheel before you start, so that your boat quickly turns back into the deep water.


----------



## Capnredfish

Correct prop for the task and a friend up front that can slide back once on plane helps tremendously.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden

> from saltwater sportsman
> 
> 
> 
> Tactic 4
> Circle Start
> 
> Backcountry flats guides have perfected this technique. They find a pothole or deeper stretch of water, trim down the tabs and gun the throttle while turning hard over. This brings the boat on plane “on edge,” canting the drive at an angle and decreasing draft as it doubles back into the deep water. After doing this, run the prop and drive in enough depth until the boat planes. This can work for your boat if you find a big enough pothole. Deploy the trim tabs to keep the bow down and set the wheel before you start, so that your boat quickly turns back into the deep water.


Yes, Us guides understand the correct technique, but most importantly, the correct judgement. A Jack plate on a skiff in the wrong hands does nothing but screw things up for the rest of us. I would never incourage the use of a Jack plate on a poling skiff to run shallow for anybody. Jack plates have no business on poling skiffs! I have witnessed my fair share of what not to do.


----------



## DuckNut

> How about idle with engine trimmed up to deeper water....


This...stop tearing up the grass...enough areas are closed because of people knowing they can run full speed in 6 inches without doing damage.


----------



## anytide

" Is there a "best" way to jump up on plane from shallow water? Generally over a sandy bottom. "

get a flats boat.....


----------



## permitchaser

> Tabs down jack up


And hit the gas


----------



## MariettaMike

Just because you can get on plane doesn't mean you should. Prop scars are made by boats that are on plane regardless of having a jack plate or not. Nor what method they used to get on plane.

Satellite images show others' mistakes, don't repeat them.

If we can't control our own damage to shallow habitat then the FWC will have no choice but to create huge PNT areas to protect the habitat from us, regardless if its from flats boats, tunnel boats, jack plate boats, or tower boats.

I forgot to include air cooled surface drive boats which by my personal witness are the worst about tearing up shallow water habitat. And well boats too. Even air boats are prohibited in many areas because their operators have shown no respect to habitat.


----------



## Capnredfish

Most damage is caused by those that do not care, jack plate or not, guide, commercial guys or recreational. You can not fix stupid and you surely can't help the guy with the whole family on a pontoon trying to get on a flat. There is nothing wrong with a jack plate on a small skiff. It is an effective tool that provides benefits if used properly. Just like using a push pole or good glasses to learn areas that you can safely run. The jack plate makes idling off a shallow area much easier


----------



## Labsrule

I live on the east coast of Maryland so the Florida sportsman need not worry, MD either. I respect the habitat and have no intention of tearing up anything, sea grass or lower unit. It is more of a knowledge question really. Where I fish I am usually fairly close to deeper water and can idle quickly to a safe depth.
That said I would still like to know. I think the general consensus is tabs down, trim in, jack plate up and add power while turning clockwise or counter clockwise. Experiment in deeper water which I will do.


----------



## Capnredfish

Person up front or your cooler and heavy gear you can forget the dougnut deal.


----------



## MariettaMike

> you can forget the dougnut deal.


x2

you're better off with a slow acceleration to let the trim tabs raise the stern as your speed increases and lower the jack plate a little to keep the prop from blowing out. You should be able to plane at 10-15 mph. Don't try to go faster because you may find yourself swimming when the boat goes into an uncontrolled doughnut when the chine grabs because the tabs are down.


----------



## swampfox

> How about idle with engine trimmed up to deeper water....



X2 

Why hurry


----------



## Vertigo

I always get chuckle from those holier-than-thous who moan about prop scars in grass. Face it, damage to the environment is just a matter of degree. If you own a boat, you're doing more damage to the environment than those that don't. If you drive a car you're damaging the environment more than the guy who rides a bike. If you live in a house with electricity and running water and a flush toilet, you're damaging the environment more than the homeless guy who sleeps in a cardboard box in the woods. So, who among you is going to volunteer to give up boat, car, house and utilities to go join the homeless guy? How about just selling your power boat and switching to a canoe? I thought not.

Humans, by mere existence, damage the environment. The only solution is fewer humans. Any volunteers? Yes, do be careful how you run, but the fact is you're still doing damage just by being out there.


----------



## Net 30

> I always get chuckle from those holier-than-thous who moan about prop scars in grass.  Face it, damage to the environment is just a matter of degree.  If you own a boat, you're doing more damage to the environment than those that don't.  If you drive a car you're damaging the environment more than the guy who rides a bike.  If you live in a house with electricity and running water and a flush toilet, you're damaging the environment more than the homeless guy who sleeps in a cardboard box in the woods.  So, who among you is going to volunteer to give up boat, car, house and utilities to go join the homeless guy?  How about just selling your power boat and switching to a canoe?  I thought not.
> 
> Humans, by mere existence, damage the environment.  The only solution is fewer humans.  Any volunteers?  Yes, do be careful how you run, but the fact is you're still doing damage just by being out there.


Pretty lame rationale when discussing the importance of protecting seagrass…IMO.


----------



## Vertigo

> I always get chuckle from those holier-than-thous who moan about prop scars in grass.  Face it, damage to the environment is just a matter of degree.  If you own a boat, you're doing more damage to the environment than those that don't.  If you drive a car you're damaging the environment more than the guy who rides a bike.  If you live in a house with electricity and running water and a flush toilet, you're damaging the environment more than the homeless guy who sleeps in a cardboard box in the woods.  So, who among you is going to volunteer to give up boat, car, house and utilities to go join the homeless guy?  How about just selling your power boat and switching to a canoe?  I thought not.
> 
> Humans, by mere existence, damage the environment.  The only solution is fewer humans.  Any volunteers?  Yes, do be careful how you run, but the fact is you're still doing damage just by being out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty lame rationale when discussing the importance of protecting seagrass…IMO.
Click to expand...

So you're saying that it's OK to do the level of damage to the environment that you choose, but that the level the other guy chooses is unacceptable? That's pretty lame too.

Be careful how you run, but recognize that you are not without sin (environmentally speaking).


----------



## cutrunner

> I always get chuckle from those holier-than-thous who moan about prop scars in grass.  Face it, damage to the environment is just a matter of degree.  If you own a boat, you're doing more damage to the environment than those that don't.  If you drive a car you're damaging the environment more than the guy who rides a bike.  If you live in a house with electricity and running water and a flush toilet, you're damaging the environment more than the homeless guy who sleeps in a cardboard box in the woods.  So, who among you is going to volunteer to give up boat, car, house and utilities to go join the homeless guy?  How about just selling your power boat and switching to a canoe?  I thought not.
> 
> Humans, by mere existence, damage the environment.  The only solution is fewer humans.  Any volunteers?  Yes, do be careful how you run, but the fact is you're still doing damage just by being out there.


Im going to have to agree 

Even in catch and release fishing you are damaging the ecosystem. You just exhausted a fish that was already hungry to begin with.

Spearfishing from a kayak is the purest method of fishing (if taking fish)


----------



## swampfox

Vertigo you make a valid point. But since your very existence is causing harm. Then why do more harm that is completely avoidable? And will not impact your day or future days of fishing/access. The crazy environmentalist  are looking for a excuse to keep us all out. Don't give em what they need.


----------



## cutrunner

Solution
kill the environmentalists, less people less impact, more for us


----------



## CurtisWright

> How about idle with engine trimmed up to deeper water....



x2. Even if there isnt any grass there are a bunch of species that call the sand home. I have a tunnel hull and am guilty of it, but the more time i spend on the water more I realize how fragile it is.


----------



## devrep

the number of prop scars in the Lagoon is shameful. I live almost exactly halfway between the Lagoon and Crystal River. With the number of people running around the lagoon I pretty much stopped going there. The mangrove areas at CR have some prop scars but no where near as much as the Lagoon.

Having said that I just got my 1st jackplate as it is about impossible to fish the mangroves without one. we raise the motor all the way up and slowly motor from one spot to another unless we get in deeper water. I have seen a number of guides hauling ass on plane thru the little creeks between mangrove islands. Besides the prop damage I am concerned about them coming around a corner and T-boning us when we are fishing.


----------



## devrep

how much of the short floating grass that drives me nuts when retrieving a cast is from guys tearing up the bottom with their props? honest question.


----------



## Godzuki86

> Solution
> kill the environmentalists, less people less impact, more for us



 get em!

Andy


----------



## vmgator

> I always get chuckle from those holier-than-thous who moan about prop scars in grass.  Face it, damage to the environment is just a matter of degree.  If you own a boat, you're doing more damage to the environment than those that don't.  If you drive a car you're damaging the environment more than the guy who rides a bike.  If you live in a house with electricity and running water and a flush toilet, you're damaging the environment more than the homeless guy who sleeps in a cardboard box in the woods.  So, who among you is going to volunteer to give up boat, car, house and utilities to go join the homeless guy?  How about just selling your power boat and switching to a canoe?  I thought not.
> 
> Humans, by mere existence, damage the environment.  The only solution is fewer humans.  Any volunteers?  Yes, do be careful how you run, but the fact is you're still doing damage just by being out there.


This is a good reason not to cop a holier than thou attitude when suggesting that people not tear up the sea grass. Its not a good reason to tear up the sea grass.


----------



## Labsrule

What is a realistic depth for being able to run on plane without damaging the bottom / grass? I would think that if you are on plane in a light skiff, your prop and skeg are not more than 10+-" below the surface?


----------



## Vertigo

> What is a realistic depth for being able to run on plane without damaging the bottom / grass? I would think that if you are on plane in a light skiff, that your prop and skeg are not more than 10+-" below the surface?


Now you've done it. This thread is guaranteed to go another three pages. What damages sea grass? Everyone has an opinion and no one really knows the answer.

Dragging a skeg along the bottom will definitely tear up and uproot sea grass, but not too many boats are going to plane out while dragging a skeg. Sometimes the seagrass is 3 or 4 feet tall. If you run thru that and trim a few inches off the top is that really damage? Trimming the tops of sea grass with your prop could be just like mowing your lawn...you're just making it pretty. Then there's prop wash. How much prop wash is going to damage sea grass? 

My rule is that if I can look back and see debris and uprooted grass in my wake, I'm tearing up sea grass. I try not to do this.

OTOH, how much damage does plowing a path thru sea grass do? Won't it grow back? Won't the plowed up debris reveal food for some species? Who does the most environmental damage? A guy who poles in and catches his limit every day or the oblivious weekender who plows up sea grass but takes no fish?


----------



## Net 30

> What is a realistic depth for being able to run on plane without damaging the bottom / grass? I would think that if you are on plane in a light skiff, that your prop and skeg are not more than 10+-" below the surface?
> 
> 
> 
> Now you've done it.  This thread is guaranteed to go another three pages.  What damages sea grass?  Everyone has an opinion and no one really knows the answer.
> 
> My rule is that if I can look back and see debris and uprooted grass in my wake, I'm tearing up sea grass.  I try not to do this.
> 
> OTOH, how much damage does plowing a path thru sea grass do?  Won't it grow back?  Won't the plowed up debris reveal food for some species?
Click to expand...

Well actually….people *DO* know what damages sea grass:

"Operating a boat in water that is too shallow can result in propeller scars and blowholes. Propeller scars are created when the metal propeller, spinning at thousands of revolutions per minute, cuts deep into the root and rhizome system of the plants, leaving a furrow that can stretch across the grassbed. A depression called a blowhole forms when the boat operator grounds the boat and then tries to "motor off" using the engine. The engine not only digs in a circular shaped blowhole, but forces sediment into a pile or berm that covers and harms nearby grasses".

"Blowholes and prop scars can take as long as seven to ten years to heal, primarily because seagrass plants are not capable of growing downward, away from light, into the damaged area. Currents can also wash away loose sediments and prevent the establishment of new plants. Repeated damage from boaters over time can result in habitat fragmentation and the erosion of the entire bank top".

http://flseagrass.org/restoration.php


----------



## mwk

Prop scars = trout and redfish highways


----------



## Vertigo

Blowholes and prop scars damage seagrass! What a revelation! It's like saying damage damages seagrass. My point above is that there is going to be all sorts of debate about how shallow constitutes too shallow, the effect of prop wash/vortices, damage to grass that does not uproot it, etc. 

There are lots of places I can (and sometimes do) run in a depth of water just a few inches over the tops of the grass. Am I damaging the grass? I don't know, but assume not because I'm not leaving a scar and there are no debris in my wake. Others may feel differently.


----------



## Capnredfish

Just remembered this. An old friend long disappeared used to stand as far forward as possible in front of his console and take off driving facing backwards. He used to bring a lot of beer too. I typically watched from my boat!


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff'

> ..."Propeller scars are created when the metal propeller, spinning at thousands of revolutions per minute, cuts deep into the root and rhizome system of the plants, leaving a furrow that can stretch across the grassbed.



Just slow it down to hundreds of revolutions per minute and call it good.


----------



## Saltychicken

If you want the correct answer to this ask someone from lower Texas where the average depth is 8 inches or less. Your prop will be absolutely essential to how shallow you can get up. A holeshot prop is going to make your top end suffer simple as that, but the advice I'll give you from a guy that runs his boat in 4-5 inches


----------



## mwolaver

For the OP's question (without getting involved in the other issues): engine trimmed down, tabs down, jackplate up much higher than normal running setting. Feather the throttle up until you begin a bit of cavitation, then begin to touch the jack plate down while easing up on the tabs. This lets up get up on plane with minimum bow rise, in relatively shallow water. I agree with all of the comments about protecting the bottom, but there is a use for the jack plate while getting on plane. IMHO. Respect.


----------



## Capnredfish

First off. Turning hard left may shorten the time it takes to plane. Maybe. It does not help draft. It only shortens time you may be impacting bottom. Think about it turn motor all you want. It is the same depth until a certain speed is achieved and boat begins to lean to that side raising motor only slightly since it is center mounted. Plus it looks dumb. Get a better planing setup. 
Ok learn what settings(jack, tabs and people's position) give you the best take off in deeper water. The take off depth won't change in shallower water you just need to know your settings and measure your draft. Add a bunch for squat and prop blast. One very important item to only help time to plane but not depth is negative trim spacers. You would be amazed at what adding negative trim will do.
My method for my B2 skiff. Motor is mounted all the way up, jackplate is up 4"(can do 6), tabs in normal running position, motor trimmed down, jack Foreman modified 4 blade. Then in deeper water not where I was fishing give 3/4 throttle instant on plane when alone. Add a person, no real change maybe a bit more throttle a little longer. Add a third person, I might ask they sit on front bulk head area if we are in smaller take off area or sit wherever in deep open water


----------



## Capnredfish

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> Yes, Us guides understand the correct technique, but most importantly, the correct judgement. A Jack plate on a skiff in the wrong hands does nothing but screw things up for the rest of us. I would never incourage the use of a Jack plate on a poling skiff to run shallow for anybody. Jack plates have no business on poling skiffs! I have witnessed my fair share of what not to do.


Have to disagree buddy. Safety is one even when running 3ft sandy bottom water. Let me know how it goes when you hit that lost crab trap propped up on its side and you could have used 2 inches of lift from that plate. Anyway you can get that prop closer to being out of the water is better for everything under it and sometimes above. A butter knife is dangerous in the hands of someone stupid. It's all in the user.


----------



## sjrobin

Vertigo said:


> If you have your jack plate set properly, chances are you will not be able to get out of the hole with the plate all the way up. Full motor trim down, full jack plate down and full tabs down will give you the best hole shot, but require the most depth of water. You need to experiment and find out what combination of motor trim and jack plate gives you an acceptable hole shot in the least water. On most boats I have rigged, I set the cav plate about 1" above the top of the tunnel (or the keel if no tunnel) with the jack plate full down. Rigged like this, with the motor trimmed slightly down from parallel to the hull, I can usually get a reasonable hole shot with the jack plate raised to 2 on a scale of 0 to 6. If I want the best hole shot I lower the jack plate fully down. If I want the shallowest hole shot I bump the jack plate up to 3 or 4. Tabs are always full down for any kind of hole shot.
> 
> A lot also depends on the prop you're running. With a 3 blade I run a little faster, but need more water (and a lower jack plate) to get out of the hole. A nicely cupped stainless 4 blade prop may run slower but gets out of the hole with much more authority.
> 
> Oh, and I find that if I have to spin the boat up on plane it works best for me turning clockwise.


Exactly. Best explanation of putting a skiff on plane.


----------



## fjmaverick

I know with the tunnel in my boat I have to have the jackplate down and the motor trimmed down as well. Once the prop grabs I can start trimming both. Adjusting trim tabs, jack plate, and motor trim all at once is not as easy as it sounds. I liked the idea someone had to mount the trim tabs above the throttle.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

fjmaverick said:


> I know with the tunnel in my boat I have to have the jackplate down and the motor trimmed down as well. Once the prop grabs I can start trimming both. Adjusting trim tabs, jack plate, and motor trim all at once is not as easy as it sounds. I liked the idea someone had to mount the trim tabs above the throttle.


I mounted my trim tab switch in front of the throttle for fingertip control, I don't know why they would ever be mounted under the throttle or anywhere else! 
Lots of funny posts on this thread...typical tunnel haters acting like "tunnels are da debbil"...I'm willing to bet guys running non tunnels hit bottom more often than we do.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Saltychicken said:


> If you want the correct answer to this ask someone from lower Texas where the average depth is 8 inches or less. Your prop will be absolutely essential to how shallow you can get up. A holeshot prop is going to make your top end suffer simple as that, but the advice I'll give you from a guy that runs his boat in 4-5 inches


You can't tell some of these guys anything...lots of them still believe a 4 blade prop is only for hole shot, a three blade is only for speed and will go back and forth for months on end guessing on off the shelf props over getting a custom prop shop to make the right one in one or two tries. Hilarious.


----------



## fjmaverick

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can't tell some of these guys anything...lots of them still believe a 4 blade prop is only for hole shot, a three blade is only for speed and will go back and forth for months on end guessing on off the shelf props over getting a custom prop shop to make the right one in one or two tries. Hilarious.


I run a 3 blade/jackplate/tunnel
This video doesn't show getting on plane but it shows it staying on plane at lower speeds.

There aren't many videos of pathfinder17t's so I figured this may help some people in the future since it is a pretty popular first skiff


----------



## MariettaMike

fjmaverick said:


> I run a 3 blade/jackplate/tunnel
> This video doesn't show getting on plane but it shows it staying on plane at lower speeds.
> 
> There aren't many videos of pathfinder17t's so I figured this may help some people in the future since it is a pretty popular first skiff


Looks like a fun boat to drive. But like a NASCAR fan, a part of me was hoping to see you hit the wall of mangroves.

You may not be drinking enough. Kidding.


----------



## CPurvis

MariettaMike said:


> Looks like a fun boat to drive. But like a NASCAR fan, a part of me was hoping to see you hit the wall of mangroves.
> 
> You may not be drinking enough. Kidding.


HA!! One of the funniest comments I've seen on here.


----------



## fjmaverick

Ironically there are a lot of left turns


----------



## Mark H

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I mounted my trim tab switch in front of the throttle for fingertip control, I don't know why they would ever be mounted under the throttle or anywhere else!
> Lots of funny posts on this thread...typical tunnel haters acting like "tunnels are da debbil"...I'm willing to bet guys running non tunnels hit bottom more often than we do.


As to tunnels, been fishing and talking to fisherman on the TX coast for forty something years. The consistent story I hear is, everyone used to run deep and fish shallow. Now people run shallow and fish deep. Sure it's a generalization but there seems to be a lot of truth to it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mark H said:


> As to tunnels, been fishing and talking to fisherman on the TX coast for forty something years. The consistent story I hear is, everyone used to run deep and fish shallow. Now people run shallow and fish deep. Sure it's a generalization but there seems to be a lot of truth to it.


I've been fishing here since I was 3 and running boats since I was 5 so I'm only a decade behind you. There's a difference between having common sense and being an inconsiderate fool and these days there are a lot of fools that molest the shorelines and back lakes. I run where I need to and fish...that usually entails running deep most of the time, fishing skinny and running skinnier when I need to instead of ruling out 80% of the water I could only fish with a tunnel. There's no poling or wading several miles to some of these areas, you have to run there and sure as hell aren't doing it without a tunnel.


----------



## sjrobin

Mark H said:


> As to tunnels, been fishing and talking to fisherman on the TX coast for forty something years. The consistent story I hear is, everyone used to run deep and fish shallow. Now people run shallow and fish deep. Sure it's a generalization but there seems to be a lot of truth to it.


Correct. I think running shallow is done now because it is cool and trendy. And you can do it without having to think too much.


----------



## Mark H

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I've been fishing here since I was 3 and running boats since I was 5 so I'm only a decade behind you. There's a difference between having common sense and being an inconsiderate fool and these days there are a lot of fools that molest the shorelines and back lakes. I run where I need to and fish...that usually entails running deep most of the time, fishing skinny and running skinnier when I need to instead of ruling out 80% of the water I could only fish with a tunnel. There's no poling or wading several miles to some of these areas, you have to run there and sure as hell aren't doing it without a tunnel.


No doubt a tunnel can be used responsibly but when the chop is heavy that King Ranch shoreline sure looks inviting for a Shallow Sport.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mark H said:


> No doubt a tunnel can be used responsibly but when the chop is heavy that King Ranch shoreline sure looks inviting for a Shallow Sport.


So what you're saying is anyone with a tunnel hull is irresponsible? That sounds pretty silly. Think what you want, we all have opinions. Keep your boat in 18" of water and fish how you want and I'll run back in the back lakes and catch my fish instead of hanging out in the channel wondering what all those airboats are chasing back there all the time when it's not duck season...


----------



## EdK13

Well. That escalated quickly. But it makes complete and perfect sense. All waters under 18 inches at low tide aggregate should be pole and troll in perpetuity. Globally. Violators will be smart bombed. By Mac. Ha.


----------



## Mark H

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So what you're saying is anyone with a tunnel hull is irresponsible? That sounds pretty silly.


Seriously? You might want to slow down and read my post again.


----------



## fjmaverick

Mark H said:


> Seriously? You might want to slow down and read my post again.


I think your saying bay boats are a lot more popular


----------



## Mark H

fjmaverick said:


> I think your saying bay boats are a lot more popular


lol


----------



## sjrobin

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So what you're saying is anyone with a tunnel hull is irresponsible? That sounds pretty silly. Think what you want, we all have opinions. Keep your boat in 18" of water and fish how you want and I'll run back in the back lakes and catch my fish instead of hanging out in the channel wondering what all those airboats are chasing back there all the time when it's not duck season...


Easy Mac, he did not say tunnel boat operators were all not aware that by planing down back country lakes and shores the habitat(fishing) suffers for everyone. I would not take it personally, I bet you are one of the responsible operators.


----------



## sjrobin

Mark H said:


> No doubt a tunnel can be used responsibly but when the chop is heavy that King Ranch shoreline sure looks inviting for a Shallow Sport.


You bet to get out of the wind I will run shallow at times but not up tight to shore.


----------



## EdK13

*People should be hung from lampposts — they should be burned alive — for what they’ve done to my fishery - Mad Snooker. Port Charlotte FL, 1985.*


----------



## Smackdaddy53

sjrobin said:


> You bet to get out of the wind I will run shallow at times but not up tight to shore.


What cracks me up are all these 21-25' cat hull owners that brag about how well their boats handle the mythical 2-3' chop (they really mean 6"-1' chop) but you always see them burning as close to the leeward shoreline as possible with no regard for whoever else might decide to motor up and wade there later just to wonder why the fish are gone. I see it all the time. Those are the irresponsible ones. I run my little Maverick across the open bay and totally avoid burning any shorelines or grass flats if at all possible! I just sneak up where I need to and start poling, drifting or wading then find a deep gut to jump on plane in if possible. If not I usually hop on plane over mud and mother nature fills in my divet in no time. I never see anyone waving SAVE THE STINKY MUD signs...


----------



## EdK13

I and my Butt can confirm Mac tests the strength of Kevlar as well as the materials overall open bay resilience. Every. Single. Time. Ha.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Mark H said:


> Seriously? You might want to slow down and read my post again.


Yeah I thought I saw an "I" in there that totally changed the way it could be comprehended. I guess I'm so used to being hated for running skinny I'm on the defense.


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah I thought I saw an "I" in there that totally changed the way it could be comprehended. I guess I'm so used to being hated for running skinny I'm on the defense.


Well, shhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Is always an option.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

EdK13 said:


> Well, shhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Is always an option.


I never have an opinion...you should fish with me some day...


----------



## Sublime

I have often thought it would be nice if some organization would place *VOLUNTARY* marked shallow water routes in some of the more popular and problem prone areas. I think most boaters would use them. As it is now, everyone kinda of uses the their own routes and therefore large geographic areas get potentailly churned up.


----------



## Mike C

EdK13 said:


> *People should be hung from lampposts — they should be burned alive — for what they’ve done to my fishery - Mad Snooker. Port Charlotte FL, 1985.*



The problem with using lamp posts is most are Chicom products and wouldn't withstand a hanging. 
You'd just be out a lamp post...

If you're gonna hang a fella, use one of our beautiful Florida live oak trees.
Pull up a couple of chairs, pour a tall glass of sweet tea and commence to hangin'
:^)


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I never have an opinion...you should fish with me some day...


Its a dream of mine dont cha know...


----------



## EdK13

Sublime said:


> I have often thought it would be nice if some organization would place *VOLUNTARY* marked shallow water routes in some of the more popular and problem prone areas. I think most boaters would use them. As it is now, everyone kinda of uses the their own routes and therefore large geographic areas get potentailly churned up.


I would volunteer...


----------



## EdK13

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yeah I thought I saw an "I" in there that totally changed the way it could be comprehended. I guess I'm so used to being hated for running skinny I'm on the defense.


Here's the thing.. you do not run skinny all that much. A butt told me.


----------



## EdK13

Mike C said:


> The problem with using lamp posts is most are Chicom products and wouldn't withstand a hanging.
> You'd just be out a lamp post...
> 
> If you're gonna hang a fella, use one of our beautiful Florida live oak trees.
> Pull up a couple of chairs, pour a tall glass of sweet tea and commence to hangin'
> :^)


The old dude that said that retired to Port Charlotte in 1965. Used to throw old bagley wood mullet lures with him and listen to some really good stories nearly every afternoon. Now he had some fishing pictures...he liked sweet tea too... and bait casters made in Sweden.


----------



## Mike C

EdK13 said:


> The old dude that said that retired to Port Charlotte in 1965. Used to throw old bagley wood mullet lures with him and listen to some really good stories nearly every afternoon. Now he had some fishing pictures...he liked sweet tea too... and bait casters made in Sweden.


Well then, that explains the lamp post remark. 
That woulda been good ol' American iron back then.


----------



## EdK13

Mike C said:


> Well then, that explains the lamp post remark.
> That woulda been good ol' American iron back then.


Indeed. He ran his flat bottom fishing barge shallow.


----------



## Mark H

sjrobin said:


> You bet to get out of the wind I will run shallow at times but not up tight to shore.


I guess that's what they are talking about.


----------

